# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  Test Δυσανεξίας

## Christi80

Γειά σας και πάλι !

Πειτε μου έχετε ακουσει τιποτα για το Τεστ Δυσανεξίας στα τρόφιμα?
Καποια γνωστη μου, μου είπε ότι σου βρίσκουν (στον καθένα ατομικά) σύμφωνα με τον οργανισμό του σε ποιές τροφές έχει δυσανεξία, δηλαδή ποιές τροφές εμποδίζουν τον μεταβολίσμό να κάψει και κολάει η ζύγαριά.

Πειτέ μου την γνώμη σας, έχει κανείς απο σας παρόμοία εμπειρία ή πιστευεται ότι είναι όλα ένα ψέμα?

----------


## Kleanthis_ed

Μια σύντομη απάντηση με λίγες λεπτομέρειες: http://www.eatingdisorders.gr/forum/...tion=printable

----------


## dexa

Καλησπερα christi80 και καλως ηρθες.
Εκανα τεστ δυσανεξιας πριν ενα χρονο περιπου.
Οντως σου βρισκουν με μια πολυ απλη εξεταση πια ακριβως τροφιμα σε παχαινουν.
Μετα σου δινουν μια διατροφη που σου λεει ΤΙ ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΡΩΣ.
Εαν το ακολουθησεις οπως ολες τισ διατροφες θα χασεις κιλα.Το καλο ειναι οτι αυτο που χανεις ως επι το πλειστων ειναι λιπος.
Τελος να σου οτι πληρωσα 200 ευρω για το τεστ.

ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΧΠΙΝΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!!

----------


## Christi80

Σε ευχαρσιτω πολύ dexa μήπως θα μπορούσες με ένα U2U να μου πείς που το έκανες? γιατι ψαχνω καιγω να το κάνω, αλλα με τέτοια τιμή δεν έχς ακούσει, μέχρι στιγμής μου έχουν πεί 350 ευρώ.

Εάν πάλι δεν έχεις πρόβλημα να το διαβάσουν και τα υπολοιπα παιδιά, κοινοποιησέ το.

Φιλάκια σε όλους!!!!

----------


## Christi80

Προσπαθώ ακόμα με τον μετρητή κιλών!!

----------


## Christi80

ακόμη παλέυώ!

----------


## jvanis

auta ta test einai xazomares dineis tzampa lefta.i dysaneksia den exei sxesh me to an kollaei i zygaria alla me to poso dexetai o organismos sou ena trofimo i oxi.eite faei mia ntomata enas anthropos eite tin faei enas allos,i ntomata exei idies thermides,apla isos kapoios na niosei fouskoma kai varos i na exei kapoia allergia stin ntomata,auta pou lene oti vriskoun ti se paxainei kai ti oxi einai apla paramythia gia na konomane

----------


## dexa

Γεια christi80.συγνωμη που δεν απαντησα πιο νωρις.
Λοιπον να σου πω οτι εγω το εκανα στην Θεσσαλινικη.
natural health clinic
Ειρηνη Πασχαλιερη
Βιολογος-Διατροφολογος
Μητροπολιτου Ιωσηφ 1
Τηλ.2310251232
www.naturalhealthclinic.gr

Πρεπει να σου πω οτι οπως σ'ολες τις διατροφες για να πετυχει πρεπει να την ακολουθεις.
Να πω επισης οτι οντως η ντοματα εχει τις ιδιες θερμιδες για ολους.αλλα αλλος την χωνευει και αλλος οχι.
Εγω π.χ με πειραζει το μοσχαρι(και οντως ισχυει με ενοχλει στο στομαχι).δεν μπορω να το χωνεψω καλα και το λιπος του αποθηκευεται στο σωμα.
εαν το κανεις θα δεις οτι καποιες τροφες ηξερεςε και εσυ οτι σε ενοχλουν.

εγω δεν μπορεσα να κρατησω την διατροφη και τα παρατησα.
Ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια σε οτι επιλεξεις.

ΜΕ ΧΑΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΣΑΧΠΙΝΙΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ!!

----------


## Christi80

Γεια σας παιδια και ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις συμβουλές σας! 

Jvanis : Έχεις δίκιο σαυτά που λές απλά ξέρεις καμια φορά βαθειά μέσα μας πιστευούμε οτί θα βρεθεί ένας ποιο αποτελεσματικός και γρήγορος τρόπος για να λύσουμε το πρόβλημα μας!

dexa : Σε ευχαριστώ για τις πληρόφορείες σου αν και είμαι απο την ʼθηνα :). Τελικά αποφάσησα να μην το δοκιμάσω. Απλά θα προσπαθήσω να καταλάβω περισσότερο το σώμα μου όπως πολύ σοφά είπε κάποιος έδω μέσα, μπορει και εσυ !!! ;)

----------


## katerina23

σου εστειλα u2u!

----------


## ath1976

οντως καποιες τροφες ειχα παρατηρησει με ενοχλουσαν οντως.οπως η ντοματα το γαλα η φετα και τα παντζαρια
και οντως εκανα το τεστ και μου τα εβγαλε
τωρα απλα θα μου τα καταργησουν για 3 μηνες και θα τα επαναφερουμε μετα.

λοιπον εγω εκανα τεστ δυσανεξιας και πληρωσα 100 ευρω μονο.
η διατροφολογος αυτη βρισκεται για οποια ενδιαφερεται στα ανω πατησια λεγεται ιβανα τζωρτζεβιτς και το τηλεφωνο της ειναι 2102519360
εχει ιατρειο και στην χαλκιδα.αθηνα βρισκεται μονο απο τριτη ως πεμπτη

----------


## aggelos_das

Επειδή είχα μου είχε φανεί παράξενο πως για παράδειγμα το κρεμμύδι μπορεί να παχαίνει προσπαθούσα να μάθω λεπτομέρειες για το τεστ δυσανεξίας και τα διάφορα άλλα τέστ που είναι της μόδας(ομαδα αίματος κτλ).

1ο συμπέρασμα.
Κανεις απο όλους αυτούς που δήλωναν διατροφολόγοι, δεν είχαν ανάλογο πτυχίο αναγνωρισμένο απο το Ελληνικό κράτος.
Οι περισσότεροι είναι βιολόγοι, μικροβιολόγοι κτλ...

2ο Ρώτησα άτομα που το έχουν κάνει να μου πουν τι τροφές τους είπαν οτι τους παχαίνουν.(20 ατομα περίου) 

Σε όλους, υπήρχε μια ομάδα ψωμιού(σιταρι κριθαρι αλευρι), μια ομάδα ζυμαρικού(μακαρόνια ρυζι) μια ομάδα κρέατος(γαλοπουλα, κοτοπουλο, χοιρινο, μοσχαρι) 

Και εκει πάνω κολούσαν και διαφορα άλλα για να εμπλουτίσουν τη λίστα, όπως κρεμυδι,μαντρινι,ντοματα κτλ...

Και βέβαια εκτός απο τα τρόφιμα που σου λένε να αποφεύγεις, σου λένε ότι και αυτά που δεν σε παχαίνουν πρέπει να καταναλώνεις κάπως κυκλικά...δλδ σε γενικές γραμμές να έχεις ποικιλία στη διατροφή σου.

Οι περισσότεροι αναφέρουν ότι έχουν σημαντική απώλεια κιλών, τα οποία μόλις σταμάτησαν τα ξαναπείραν.

Συμπέρασμα?
Αν βγάλουμε τις μισές απο τις τροφές απο το διαιτολόγιο μας, και ιδιαίτερα αυτές που είναι πλούσιες σε θερμίδες, και σε αυτές που μένουν κάνουμε κάποιο μικρό προγραμματισμό, ε λογικό είναι να έχουμε κάποια απώλεια.

και μόνο που μπαίνεις στη διαδικασία να προγραματίσεις κάπως τη διατροφή σου, έχεις κάνει ένα βήμα (μικρο μεν) προς τη σωστή διατροφή.

Το κακό με αυτό το τέχνασμα είναι ότι σου αφαιρεί βασικά τρόφιμα τα οποία δύσκολα αναπληρώνονται, ή θέλει κάποιες παραπάνω γνώσεις για να ξέρεις με τι να τις αναπληρώσεις.
Δλδ. αν σου αφαιρέσει το χοιρινό, και εσένα δεν σου αρέσει και το αρνι..είσαι αναγκασμένος να καταναλώνεις μόνο κοτόπουλο.

Και τέλος αν βρείτε κάποιον ο οποίος τρέφεται σωστά και υγιεινά και παρόλα αυτά παραμένει παχύς, ε τότε μπορεί να το δεχτώ ότι το τεστ δυσανεξίας δεν είναι τέχνασμα.

Το πρόβλημα μας δεν πρέπει να το ψάχνουμε στη ντομάτα και στο κρεμμύδι...

----------


## ath1976

κι εγω καχυποπτη ημουν αλλα θα σου πω ενα πραγμα.μπορω να φαω σοκολατα κιτρινα τυρια αβοκαντο και πολλα αλλα παχυντικα και οντως καποιες τροφες που καταλαβαινα οτι με πειραζαν μου βγηκε οτι εχω δυσανεξια οπως ριγανη πρασο παντζαρια φετα.η γιατρος μου οντως ειναι διατροφολογος αλλα σε αυτο που λες οτι ο καθενας μπορει να το χρησιμοποιησει για να βγαλει λεφτα ειναι αληθεια.
παντως εγω θα σου πω σε 3 μηνες ποσα κιλα εχασα χωρις να τρωω μονο λαχανικα και φρουτα.αυριο για παραδειγμα θα φαω κοτοπουλο στον φουρνο με πατατες.
και απο το διαιτολογιο στα αφαιρει μονο για 6 μηνες καποια και αλλα για 3,και μετα στα ξαναεπαναφερει αφου με ενα δευτερο τεστ χωρις χρεωση εννοειται δεις οτι οντως πια δεν ειναι ιδιες οι τιμες που ειχαν σημειωθει στο προηγουμενο τεστ.και σιγα σιγα στις επαναφερει ο γιατρος στην ημερησια διατροφη.

εγω ποτε δεν ετρωγα παχυντικα.ομως ειχα τεραστια δυσκολια στο να χασω και επισης μετα απο πολλες θεραπειες για την ακμη ακομα βασανιζομαι και δεν ξερω τι φταει.ισως να φταιει καποια τροφη γι αυτο και οδηγηθηκα στο να κανω τεστ.βεβαια βοηθησε το οτι εχει προσφορα το τεστ αυτη την περιοδο και κοστιζει 100 ευρω.που το θεωρω οκ σαν ποσο.επισης εχω προβλημα συχνουριας ανεξηγητο εδω και χρονια και αυτο ειναι ενα απο τα συμπτωματα της δυσανεξιας.

----------


## natallia

εμενα μου ειχε αφαιρεσει ολα τα γαλακτοκομικα προιοντα, η αληθεια ειναι πως οταν το ακολουθω χανω βαρος, αλλα ανησυχω για τη προσληψη ασβεστιου.
κατα τα αλλα δε μπορω να φαω μαγια , αυγα, καλαμποκι , αμυγδαλα, φουντουκια , φυστικια μονο αραπικα και ακτινιδια. οι υπολοιπες τροφες ελευθερες

----------


## ath1976

> _Originally posted by natallia_
> εμενα μου ειχε αφαιρεσει ολα τα γαλακτοκομικα προιοντα, η αληθεια ειναι πως οταν το ακολουθω χανω βαρος, αλλα ανησυχω για τη προσληψη ασβεστιου.
> κατα τα αλλα δε μπορω να φαω μαγια , αυγα, καλαμποκι , αμυγδαλα, φουντουκια , φυστικια μονο αραπικα και ακτινιδια. οι υπολοιπες τροφες ελευθερες


ασβεστιο παιρνω απο το γιαουρτι γιατι κι εγω δεν κανει να πιω γαλα

----------


## SALLONIKIOS_ed

ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ,
ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΣΤ ΔΥΣΑΝΕΞΙΑΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΑΙΜΑΚΤΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΕΞΗΓΑΓΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΕΣΤ? ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΗ ΜΑΡΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ, ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ. 

ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ

----------


## ath1976

> _Originally posted by SALLONIKIOS_
> ΚΑΛΗΣΠΕΡΑ ΣΑΣ,
> ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΤΕΣΤ ΔΥΣΑΝΕΞΙΑΣ ΠΟΙΑ ΑΝΑΙΜΑΚΤΗ ΜΕΘΟΔΟ ΑΚΟΛΟΥΘΗΣΕ Ο ΓΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΙΕΞΗΓΑΓΕ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΤΕΣΤ? ΜΕ ΛΙΓΑ ΛΟΓΙΑ ΘΑ ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΑΘΩ ΤΗ ΜΑΡΚΑ ΤΟΥ ΜΗΧΑΝΗΜΑΤΟΣ, ΜΙΑ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΤΟΥ, ΚΑΙ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΠΛΗΡΟΦΟΡΙΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΣΥΣΚΕΥΗ. 
> 
> ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ


εμενα εγινε με ηλεκρομαγνητικο τροπο και απλα καθομουν σε μια καρεκλα και μου ακουμπουσε ενα πραγμα στο δαχτυλο το μεγαλο του χεριου και σε μια οθονη εβλεπα που πηγαινει ο δεικτης.απ οσο ξερω η δικια μου διατροφολογος εχει αυτο
http://www.biomeridian.com/products.htm

----------


## eygenia

Μιας και μιλάτε για τροφική δυσανεξία θα ήθελα να πω και τη δικιά μου εμπειρία που ίσως βοηθήσει κάποιους.
Πριν ενα χρόνο περίπου, ήθελα να χάσω λίγα κιλά και ξεκίνησα δίαιτα, περιορίζοντας τα γευματά μου. Παράλληλα απο καιρο είχα ενοχλήσεις στο στομάχι μου αλλα δεν έδινα σημασια - μιας και συνήθως ήταν άδειο αφου δεν έτρωγα πολύ. Καποια στιγμη περνώντας απο το Κολωνάκι είδα μια διαφήμιση που έλεγε:smartest-μου αρέσει να ζώ χωρίς δίαιτα.Δεν ήθελα να μπω μέσα κατευθείαν και έτσι μπηκα στη σελίδα τους http://www.smartest.gr και εκεί είδα οτι έχουν ενα τέστ τροφικής δυσανεξίας *χωρίς να σου παιρνουν αίμα*. Πηρα τηλέφωνο και μου είπαν οτι η εξέταση έκανε 150 Ευρώ. Εγώ βέβαια ρώτησα και αλλού και μου πανε διπλασια και τριπλασια λόγω του οτι σου παίρνουν αίμα- εγω όμως φοβομουν να δωσω αιμα. Ετσι Πήγα στο Smartest. Εκει με ανελαβε μια διατροφολόγος εκανα το smart test και την αλλη μερα πήρα τα αποτελέσματα. Αυτο που μου κανε *εντύπωση* ήταν οτι αντί να μου φουσκώσουν τα μυαλα με φαμφάρες του στυλ "σε ενα μηνα θα αδυνατισετε" ή "τερμα τα προβλήματα με το στομάχι σας" μου είπαν οτι "ναι μεν το test σας δείχνει ποιες τροφές πρέπει να περιορίσετε αλλά και εσείς θα πρέπει να ακολουθήσετε αυτο το προγραμμα διατροφής". Αυτο λειτουργησε θετικά για μενα και σημαινει οτι το τεστ ειναι μεν ΣΩΣΤΟ στα αποτελέσματα αλλα δεν κανει θαυματα απο μόνο του. πρέπει να βοηθήσουμε και εμείς τον εαυτό μας. Εγω πάντως ακολουθησα τις συμβουλές και είδα όντως αποτελέσματα...

Για το φίλο που ρώτησε το μηχάνημα ήταν ένα μεγάλο ασημί αλλά δεν θυμάμαι μάρκα νομίζω λέει στο site www.smartest.gr κρατάσ στο ένα χέρι το ένα άκρο και σου ακουμπούν κάποιο ακροδέκτι στο άλλο (οχι δεν τσιμπαει ) και σου βγαζει αποτελέσματα. τωρα τι και πως δεν ξέρω αλλά για μενα δούλεψε. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες ρωτήστε την Όλγα στο Smartest... :)

----------


## zeta_ed

Οταν λες ειδες αποτελεσματα? Εχασες κιλα κ αν θες να μου πεις ποσα σε ποσο καιρο?
Ενας φιλος μου που πηγε κ αυτος μου ειπε το ιδιο, οχι μονο εχει χασει κιλα αλλα ειχε κ ημικρανιες και τωρα λεει δεν εχει με την διατροφη που κανει. αν θυμαμαι καλα εδωσε 150ευρω για να ελεγξει 140 τροφες.

----------


## FREEDOM8

Βρε eygenia εσυ μπορει να εχεις τα χιλια δικια,αντε τωρα να πεισεις εμενα την απιστη οτι αυτα που λες δε συνιστουν μια ωραιοτατη και ευστοχοτατη διαφημιση....

----------


## alex1970

μερικα πραγματα που πρεπει να τονισουμε υπαρχει δυσανεξια σε υδατανθρακες καθως και δυσανεξια σε πρωτεινες (πχ δυσανεξια στην λακτοζη,κοιλιοκακη κ.λ.π ).σε καμια περιπτωση δεν παχαινεις αντιθετα μπορει να αδυνατησεις για εχεις δυσαπορροφηση.η διαιτα του αιματος εφερε στο προσκηνιο τα τεστ δυσανεξιας ,αλλα η διαιτα αυτη δεν εχει επιστημονικη βαση.Υπαρχουν διαφορα τεστ δυσανεξιας αλλα προσωπικα δεν τα εμπιστευομαι .Να πουμε και κατι αλλο σημαντικο αν εχεις δυσανεξια αυτο φαινεται σε μια ιστολογικη εξεταση γιατι αλλαξει η δομη των εντερικων λαχνων αλλα φαινεται μονο αυτο δεν δειχνει οτι οφειλεται σε καποιο συγκεκριμενο τροφιμο. διαφορα τροφιμα ενοχοποιουνται για παραγωγη αεριων -φουσκωμα η διαγνωση γινεται με βαση τα συμπτωματα και αποκλειεται το συγκεκριμενο τροφιμο

----------


## eygenia

Έχεις δίκο τωρα που ξαναβλέπω το κείμενο μου αμα το στραβοκοιτάξεις φαινεται ψευτοδιαφημιστικό. Αν ήταν έτσι όμως 
1- δεν θα απαντουσε η zeta οτι συμφωνεί 
2- υπάρχουν κάποια πράγματα στη ζωή που σε κάνουν τοσο χαρούμενο που θες να τα μοιραστεις με όλους.

Τωρα αν παρ ολα αυτα δεν με πιστευεις παρ τους τηλ. και δες οτι δεν λεω ψεματα. Αμα πιστευεις οτι διαφημίζω το Smartest πήγαινε αλλού - εγω το κάνω για να βοηθηθούν κι άλλοι επειδή το δοκίμασα. Σοορυ και για το ύφος μου

----------


## zeta_ed

Και γω θα ηθελα να πω ειμαι ιδιατερα δυσπιστη σε τετοια, μου εκανε τρομερη εντυπωσει ομως οτι του φιλου μου του αποκλεισανε π.χ.
να τρωει μαυρη σοκολατα αλλα σοκολατα γαλακτος μπορει να τρωει και σε αρκετη ποσοτητα. Ειναι κ χορτοφαγος 
και παρ'ολα αυτα εχει 14 παραπανισια κιλα τα οποια παλευει 2 χρονια να χασει και με την διατροφη που του εδωσαν βλεπει αποτελεσματα. 
Το μελλον θα δειξει ποσο αποτελεσματικο ειναι το τεστ.

----------


## FREEDOM8

Το τελευταιο πραγμα που θελω ειναι να μη βοηθηθει ο κοσμος,πιστεψε με...Απλα οι κερδοσκοποι που εκμεταλλευονται τον πονο και την απογνωση των ανθρωπων που υποφερουν απο τα κιλα τους ειναι ουκ ολιγοι οπως ολοι γνωριζουμε και
επισης αμφιβαλλω στο κατα ποσο η υπαρξη μιας τροφης στο διαιτολογιο ευθυνεται για το παραπανω βαρος,τη στιγμη που οι προσλαμβανομενες θερμιδες καποιου το δικαιολογουν απολυτα.Αλλο προβληματα απο το πεπτικο και αλλο παιρνω και χανω βαρος.Γνωμη μου...
Παντως σου ζητω συγνωμη αν εκανα λαθος....

----------


## zwhtsa_ed

το εχω δοκιμασει και αυτο το τεστ... αλλα πτοκοπη δεν ειδα..
κατι φρυγανιεσ ρυζιου μου εδινε να τρωω...
και μουσακα γιατι και καλα το μεταβολιζε ο οργανισμοσ μου..
βεβεα η μαλακια μου ιταν οτι στο πατηοσ μου να χασω κιλα πηγα μαλλον σε γιατρο απατη..
μιας και ο τυπος ηταν φυσικοθεραπεφτης... αλλα εκανε και αυτα..
τεσπα..

----------


## eygenia

Δια της τριβής παράγεται θερμοτητα και δια της συζητησης αποτελέσμα. Μου αρέσει που διαφωνούμε. Το θέμα είναι οτι αυτα τα τέστου σου δείχνουν την πόρτα και εσυ πρε΄πει να την ανοίξεις και να προχωρήσεις. Αν δεν βάλεις τον εαυτό σου σε προγραμμα, το τεστ δεν κανει μαγεια απο μονο του. και επειδη εχω ακούσει για διάφορους τσαρλατάνους που σου παίρνοιν αίμα και μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα και τσεμωνουν πανω απο 500 ευρω προσοχη. Φυσικα να πω οτι νομίζω οτι αν τρως σωστα και με μετρο αλλάζει ο μεταβολισμος σου που σημαινει οτι καις πιο γρηγορα τις θερμιδες η κατι τετοιο (δεν θυμαμαι τι μου χε πει η Όλγα στο Smartest) και έτσι χανεις και κιλά κυριως λίπος.

----------


## SALLONIKIOS_ed

TOSH DIAFHMISH EXEI KANEI TO SMART TEST, TOSA EXEI PLHRWSEI, PISTEYW DEN EXEI ANAGKH NA KANEI DIAFHMISH KAI EDW MESA, ELEOS!!!! KATANTATE A3IOLYPHTOI!!!!

----------

